# The Garbage Picker



## Uncle Shish (Apr 26, 2016)

Pulled this old Huffy from the garbage and gave it new life.
3 speed Shimano Nexus rear wheels, fresh paint, tires, vintage chain guard ... really not much left from the donor bike.


----------



## then8j (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks good, how doesn't it ride?


----------



## Uncle Shish (Apr 26, 2016)

then8j said:


> Looks good, how doesn't it ride?



Thanks! It's a fun ride & turns heads. Folks are always surprised when they hear it was in the garbage. Built this one for and with my 13 year old son, (12 at the time)


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 27, 2016)

i like thees one of a kind builds and the colour reelly sets it of !!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2016)

Awesome! I dig adapting the Columbia Chainguard onto a newer frame. Nice job.


----------



## Uncle Shish (Apr 27, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> i like thees one of a kind builds and the colour reelly sets it of !!!  from bicycle larry



Thanks Bicycle Larry. I wonder if this should have been a thread in the custom section?


----------



## Uncle Shish (Apr 27, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Awesome! I dig adapting the Columbia Chainguard onto a newer frame. Nice job.



Thanks! I think it really makes the whole project. Without it, it would seem like nothing very special.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

I like the "Chunky" look to it!


----------



## Uncle Shish (Apr 27, 2016)

bricycle said:


> I like the "Chunky" look to it!



Chunky Clunky!
I see you're by Chicago. Have you ever gone into Cycle Smithy's? That place is amazing!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 27, 2016)

WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

Uncle Shish said:


> Chunky Clunky!
> I see you're by Chicago. Have you ever gone into Cycle Smithy's? That place is amazing!




No I haven't.... maybe I should take a look-see.


----------



## Barto (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow, nice work


----------



## Uncle Shish (Apr 27, 2016)

bricycle said:


> No I haven't.... maybe I should take a look-see.



You absolutely have to! I think it's by the Lincoln Park area.


----------

